# Help me please!



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi!
I went in for thyroid panel after some crazy symptoms I had been having. I have not previously been diagnosed...it was just suspected since my symptoms were pointing towards a thyroid issue and because of family history. (you can see the newbie board for my complete story- too long to repost!).

My OB called today and said my thyroid was slightly off and to make an appointment with a GP for Synthroid since she doesn't treat thyroid disorder. They said I'd probably need synthroid.

My question is...reading my lab reports, the only thing out of whack was my *TSH..it is 5.28* which says HIGH but gives no range. BUT, all of my other thyroid panels are normal. Please help me sort through! I do have a GP appointment on Thursday but I need insight- the anxiety is driving me insane!

Here it is:

TSH 5.28 (high)
T3 Uptake 33 % (normal)
T4 7.9 (normal)
Free T4 2.6 (normal)

Also, all of my other tests were perfect, cholesterol, glucose, tricglycerides, kidneys, liver etc. but on my CBC these were out of whack but when I asked the nurse (before seeing my report) if ANYTHING else was amiss...she replied "NO".

CBC:
All normal except:
MCH LOW (26.5)- only .5 off
RDW High (16.1)- 1.1% off

Is this iron deficiency? But my hemoglobin and hemocrit is normal...I even saw where she marked this. Also, total Iron is 174 with 175 being the high end of normal. What could this mean..thyroid related? B12 deficient? I don't see a Ferritin value- or is that total iron?

I just need a little insight for sorting this out before Thursday- I've been waiting on these labs a WEEK and am still confused!!!

Thanks sooo much 
Jade


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Your TSH being HIGH indicates that you are HYPOthyroid, which is underactive. The more thyroid hormone you have, the lower your TSH will go. Someone with a very, very low TSH number is indeed HYPERthyroid. (Too much thyroid hormone) It's a little confusing until you get the hang of it. Your doctor is correct, a slightly elevated TSH indicates that you need Synthroid to bring that number down into range. Good luck!


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you! I'm hoping that synthroid will help me feel better. I just feel so tired and achy! Why would my T3, T4, and Free T4 levels be normal with a high TSH? That wasn't explained to me...just that my thyroid function was a little off.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll probably want to get your antibodies tested: TPO, TSI, Tg...they can all skew the results of the blood work so the results don't really reflect how you actually feel.


----------

